# Moving to London



## bellaluz (Apr 25, 2011)

Hello all. I have just joined so am very new to this!
Our situation is that were proposing a move to London in the next 3 months. My husband would be based in Ealing and I haven't a clue as to where to move to! He is open to travelling up to and 1hour each way but on a train/underground line would be best! We have two children aged 6 & 5 so somewhere near good schools and a nice area would be a must! We are toying with the idea of living in London or outside but as we can't decide our search area is huge! Our max rental budget would be £3,000 per month
Any details or feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

bellaluz said:


> Hello all. I have just joined so am very new to this!
> Our situation is that were proposing a move to London in the next 3 months. My husband would be based in Ealing and I haven't a clue as to where to move to! He is open to travelling up to and 1hour each way but on a train/underground line would be best! We have two children aged 6 & 5 so somewhere near good schools and a nice area would be a must! We are toying with the idea of living in London or outside but as we can't decide our search area is huge! Our max rental budget would be £3,000 per month
> Any details or feedback would be greatly appreciated.


I replied to your posting regarding moving to Guernsey.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Are you moving to London or Guernsey?

Guernsey is an island off shore between the UK and France.

This would be a tremendous commute to Ealing


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Crawford said:


> Are you moving to London or Guernsey?
> 
> Guernsey is an island off shore between the UK and France.
> 
> This would be a tremendous commute to Ealing


My thoughts too Crawford?
That is why I replied to both postings?!


----------



## bellaluz (Apr 25, 2011)

Sorry for the confusion! Its a toss up between the two but its looking increasingly like London now!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Have a look at the Underground map, then pick a place and google the place.

London Underground Map


----------



## LeFrog (Apr 26, 2011)

There are also some suburbian areas south west of London which are around an hour of commute by train and where you could have a decent size house with garden for that amount of rental money. Some good schools too 

It all depends if you like the busy London life or the more quieter suburb style.


----------



## edtree (Apr 13, 2011)

bellaluz said:


> Sorry for the confusion! Its a toss up between the two but its looking increasingly like London now!


Ive been told that Ealing is a fab place to live


----------



## helenmarino (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi
I really wouldn't reccommend living in ealing, the area has come down quite a lot in recent years. Probably the best area to live in is Chiswick, it is very 'yummy mummy' if you know that phrase? Quite a few famous actors (Colin Firth etc.) live there. Has great schools, loads of restaurants and is a lovely area. Very close to Heathrow too. 
I live in Kingston which is lovely, Richmond is fairly close too and is beautiful. If you want any more advice feel free to come back to me.
Kind regards
Helen


----------



## bellaluz (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks Helen the move is looking increasingly likely and I'm looking at areas around Richmond, sheen & chiswick! Thanks for tour advice feeling very daunted about the move if I'm honest!


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

i was in richmond long time ago
its a nice place but very busy but all round its a good place

GOOD LUCK WITH UR MOVE


----------



## helenmarino (Apr 30, 2011)

Don't feel too daunted I'm sure it will all be ok, especially as you have children, I have a 3 and 5 year old and there are lots of childrens clubs and you will soon get to know the mums at school.
Richmond and Chiswick are lovely, with Richmond you have the bonus of being near Richmond Park. Richmond has more of a suburban feel though - is very 'bustley' too. Chiswick is more 'Londonish' if that makes sense.
Sheen is great too, but a bit less going on and not on the tube.
I kind of logged into this website by mistake as I was doing some research for my company (I run a property relocation business). I specialise in Richmond/Chiswick/Kingston as opposed to central London. 
I'm sure you have everything sorted from that view point so I'm not touting for business!! 
If you want to know anything more about what websites etc, to look on to see rental property prices then I can let you know. Am also happy to give you any more info I can.
Don't worry too much!
Helen Marino


----------



## Dommino (May 1, 2011)

Hi Helen, 

London is actually a big city and there are a lot of good (and bad of course) places to live!! However it depends really how far from centre you want ti be. I wouldn't recommend anyone actually to leave beyond zone 3 as it becomes a hassle to commute and you don't really get the most of London, even though you get more for your money further away you go!!

We have always lived north (highgate - crouch end area) London and we like it a lot!! There very good schools in the area and a lot do!! Richmond area is great too, but I personally find slightly to far away from the centre!!

By the way we're moving to UAE and are thinking to rent our house in crouch end (within your budget, and within catchment area to very good schools). So let me know if the are interests you!!

Cheers


----------



## helenmarino (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi
Think you meant this message for BellaLuz (user name).
I am helen!
Thanks


----------

